# Hello MT members!



## Karambit (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello to all the members at MT! I've discovered a lot of useful information from all the arts on this site,and I wish to participate and contribute to the forums. I have some past experience with boxing,Wing Tsun,and Kali. I will be aggresively persueing my love for Muay Thai and FMA's after my surgery for supraspinatus tear in left deltoid.
This is a great site for staying up to date on all the latest information regarding all martial arts.:ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome and Happy posting I hope your recovery is quick and fast and your training begins as soon as possible again.


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I hope you have a quick and easy recovery - let us know how it goes.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## kachi (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi :wavey: look forward to your contributions


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT and I wish you a speedy recovery 

B


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome! What style of FMA do you study?


----------



## Drac (Jan 15, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome...Heal fast..


----------



## exile (Jan 15, 2007)

Greeting, Karambit, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us, and I hope your injuries and surgery heal quickly.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome and I hope you get better fast.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome Kerambit!  Nice to see another FMAist here.   Hope you are healing up quickly!


----------



## Karambit (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for everyones support, much appreciated. I feel like family already


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Karambit,

Welcome to MT!

BTW, cool screen name too.

-Palusut


----------



## Tames D (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Karambit (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Palusut, what can I say,Tuhon Ray got me hooked from the first time I seen his skills in the 2003 SamaSama dvd.I'm a karambit junkie for life LOL  %-}


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk Karambit!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2007)

Karambit said:


> Thanks Palusut, what can I say,Tuhon Ray got me hooked from the first time I seen his skills in the 2003 SamaSama dvd.I'm a karambit junkie for life LOL %-}


You're welcome, Kerambit!

Yeah, it's also cool that your avatar looks like the "Kerambitch" blade designed by Jerry Hossom and Tuhan Ray.

Later,

Harold


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome Karambit!  Nice to see another FMAer on the board.


----------



## Karambit (Jan 23, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Welcome Karambit!  Nice to see another FMAer on the board.


Thanks Carol..hey no double posting eh? lol :cheers: I see you've made a lot of positive contributions at MT. Keep up the good work.I'm looking forward to all your informative posts


----------



## Karambit (Jan 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk Karambit!


Thanks Brian :ultracool


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2007)

Karambit said:


> Thanks Carol..hey no double posting eh? lol :cheers: I see you've made a lot of positive contributions at MT. Keep up the good work.I'm looking forward to all your informative posts


 
LOL!!  Hey and if you ever see my mind around here....let me know, I think I've lost it!!


----------



## Dusty (Jan 23, 2007)

hey karambit, welcome. it is great to see a fellow burlingtonian on board.
Dusty, kj


----------



## matt.m (Jan 23, 2007)

Right on, 

Welcome.  I have a dan in judo, blue in tae kwon do and green in hapkido.  I like you have one thing in common.....I am recovering from surgery.  I am here to tell you that I know this sitting around and watching the korean nationals and poomse videos sucks big.

Good luck and cherish your training time as you can get too it.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!  I also hope you'll have a speedy recovery, and won't feel too down when you aren't practicing.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Wlcome to MT!


----------

